# fins i tot / tot i que



## T-M

Què signifiquen aquestes frases? 

Em podríeu donar algunes exemples?

Moltes gràcies!!

T-M


----------



## Agró

*Fins i tot*: even
*Tot i que*: although, in spite of, despite

Del DIEC:
*fins i tot* _loc. adv. _Expressió ponderativa que emfasitza el caràcter sorprenent o extraordinari d’un enunciat. _Podria fins i tot succeir que no tornessin mai més. M’agrada fins i tot vestida de negre. Sortim cada dia, fins i tot quan plou. Posseeix moltes llengües, fins i tot sap hebreu. Es mostrà comprensiu, amable fins i tot._

*tot i que* _loc. conj. _Malgrat que.
*malgrat que* _loc. conj. _Sense tenir en compte que. _Malgrat que parlava bé l’anglès, no va entendre aquell conferenciant. Pocs ho aconsegueixen, malgrat que siguin molts els que s’ho proposen._


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bon dia, veig que ja t'han respost, però hi afegeixo la meua, més que res pels exemples. Basicament, equivalen a:
Fins i tot → Even
Tot i que → Although

«Tots nosaltres treballavem durament, *fins i tot* el meu pare, amb més de 80 anys ja, es rompia l'esquena a l'hort cada dia.»
_All of us worked hard, *even* my father, already more than 80 years old, worked the hell out at the vegetable garden.
_
«*Tot i que* un país siga naturalment ric, això no implica necessariament que els seus habitants esdevinguin rics també.»
_*Even if* a country is rich in natural resources that does not necessarily imply its inhabitants becoming rich, too._

«M'agrada visitar la ciutat de Barcelona, *tot i que* no estic segur que hi fóra capaç de viure.»
_I like to visit Barcelona city, *although* I'm not sure I would be able to live there._


----------



## gica

Si et fa favor, alguns sinònims:
de *fins i tot*: *àdhuc.*
de* tot i que*:* encara que*,* malgrat que *però s'ha de tenir en compte que:
La locució conjuntiva *tot i que s'ha de fer servir només amb el verb en indicatiu*. Amb el verb en subjuntiu s'han d'utilitzar les altres locucions equivalents.


----------



## T-M

OK! Ja ho tinc clar. Moltes gràcias a tots per les respostes.
T-M


----------



## T-M

"even if" seria _encara que + subjuntiu_?

ex. Even if I were rich, I wouldn't ....  / Encara que fos ric, no ....


----------



## gica

T-M said:


> "even if" seria _encara que + subjuntiu_?
> 
> ex. Even if I were rich, I wouldn't ....  / Encara que fos ric, no ....


Em penso que sí, T-M, *tot i que no domino* l'anglès.


----------



## ernest_

T-M said:


> "even if" seria _encara que + subjuntiu_?
> 
> ex. Even if I were rich, I wouldn't ....  / Encara que fos ric, no ....


Sí, és exactament com dius.

Per cert, _tot i_ també es pot utilitzar seguit d'infinitiu (sense _que_), per exemple: _tot i ser ric_... = _tot i que és/sóc ric_...


----------

